# Steinhatchee scallop quick trip



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Made a mad dash out to Steinhatchee this weekend for a quick couple of limits. Saturday was a lot of storms and sitting in the truck but Sunday was a quick morning limit and then on the road. If you are familiar with the area, near Dallas Creek is where they are right now. 

And if y'all remember Andy he turned 16 this weekend. Got his first speargun and fishing licence for his birthday and getting his driver's license today. Proud of him.










Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Great shot on the Sheepshead.*

Didn't waste much meat.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Capt Ken , please check your PM


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice, Dave! Glad he’s into it


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Good catch Andy. You provided your family a terrific seafood dinner.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice! My uncle is in Crystal River and says its dead. I was just going to check The Hatch reports. Leaving this Saturday for a week there.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Bullshark said:


> Nice! My uncle is in Crystal River and says its dead. I was just going to check The Hatch reports. Leaving this Saturday for a week there.


If you are headed to Steinhatchee I will give the #s of where we really got into them. It took no time to limit out once we found them. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Heck yea! One day I want to take my wife and kids to collect a haul!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

sweet!


----------



## hexnrand (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Andy T! Looks like a great scallop trip..we are at Cape San Blas looking a hurricane recovery and snorkeling-scallops are plentiful so maybe come Sept they will be big!
Mrs. Renfroe


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

We headed to Steinhatchee this Friday to try our luck


----------



## hatchbound (Jul 30, 2015)

hyco said:


> We headed to Steinhatchee this Friday to try our luck


How did you do on your trip?


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

hatchbound said:


> How did you do on your trip?


See thread below this one. Pics on it. We did ok. Not as easy as last year


----------

